# [SOLVED] Blue Ray brands??? any recs for me



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone - am buying a BRP for a gift for the holidays.

1. I don't want to spend anymore than $75. 

2. Can anyone tell me the better brands?

3. Do you need special wiring for the device, that isn't on the TV which has cable TV? Anything special?

and lastly - 

4. Do these players come with the ability to download on demand movies say from Netflix? and is it advisable to get one like this, or stick to a basic BR player?

Thank you so much. lennonforever:flowers:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Blue Ray brands??? any recs for me*

Any of the major brands (Sony, Panasonic, Samsung) will be fine.
You'll need an HDMI cable to transmit audio and video. 
Many players come with Amazon, Netflix, Hulu, YouTube and have wired and wireless network capabilities.
Here's an example:
Amazon.com: Sony BDP-S5100 3D Blu-ray Disc Player with Wi-Fi: Electronics

Amazon.com: Sony BDP-S1100 Blu-ray Disc Player: Electronics


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Blue Ray brands??? any recs for me*

Hi there,

I have the Sony BDP-S5100 and it's a great Blu-Ray player. Performance and picture quality is great. Yes, you will need an HDMI cable to connect the Blu-Ray player to your TV. I recommend purchasing HDMI cables from HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more! - Monoprice.com. Monoprice HDMI cables are of high quality, cheap/affordable as well.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Blue Ray brands??? any recs for me*

I will add that you cannot download Netflix movies (Blu-Ray player or otherwise). It's a streaming media. And yes, there are numerous players with the Netflix app so that you can view Netflix (and other services).


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Blue Ray brands??? any recs for me*

I bought a Samsung last winter for about $79 and it has a few streaming services built-in.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Blue Ray brands??? any recs for me*

OK then I think I will be getting a regular Sony , and add an HDMi cable with the gift thank you all for answering [wave]


----------



## lesle (Nov 4, 2013)

"JAVA powered"

I bought the Sony BDP-S5100 (Best Buy, $90) and found that it says "JAVA powered" on the back face of the player and on the back cover of the Operating Instructions manual. Nowhere else was this stated, including on Sony's website.

This player connects to the internet and can connect to a home network.

Anybody know how concerned I should be about the notoriously insecure JAVA here?


----------



## lesle (Nov 4, 2013)

*Excerpt from the Sony BDP-S5100 EULA:

"The Sony software and the Services may allow Sony, the third party providers, and/or other third parties to collect data from, control, and/or monitor the Sony product and other devices running or interacting with the Sony software. You hereby consent to such activities."

If you don't consent, you can't use the Sony Services software.
*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

lesle said:


> *Excerpt from the Sony BDP-S5100 EULA:
> 
> "The Sony software and the Services may allow Sony, the third party providers, and/or other third parties to collect data from, control, and/or monitor the Sony product and other devices running or interacting with the Sony software. You hereby consent to such activities."
> 
> ...


That pretty much sums up the service agreement for all of the software installed on a PC.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Java runs most devices like this. Sure, it's mad insecure but you won't be buying anything through the player so minimal risk.


----------

